
Show HN: Python PyQT course - cavecat
https://codecasts.teachable.com/p/python-pyqt
======
mherrmann
Nice! Do you cover deployment? (Didn't see it skimming through the
curriculum.)

~~~
cavecat
Thanks! Deployment is not included, but it covers installation, general
concepts and GUI building projects

~~~
mherrmann
Okay :-) You may be interested in (my) [https://build-
system.fman.io](https://build-system.fman.io) for deployment.

